# No effect from test cyp



## pauly (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm using Test Cypionate 250mg week for self trt and now is week 5 and I've had no effect from it. Still no libido or morning wood. Does ayone know how long it takes to kick in?


----------



## njc (Jan 31, 2012)

Give it another week or so but you should probably be feeling SOMETHING by now.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 31, 2012)

Theres a couple different things that could be going on here.

You may need to bump it up to 300mg. I know some people say they feel it much more at 300 than 200.

Give it another week to see if you feel anything.

You might have bunk gear.


----------



## Dath (Jan 31, 2012)

I know I'm definately  feeling Cyp by week 5 but that's at 500-750 mgs.
Could bump up the dose some and give it another week...


----------



## chucky1 (Jan 31, 2012)

or hes expecting more then 250mg puts out, its a cruise dose not supposed to feel much, I don't, I just feel normal


----------



## bundle (Jan 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> or hes expecting more then 250mg puts out, its a cruise dose not supposed to feel much, I don't, I just feel normal


 ^ exactly, its 250 ur not gonna feel it , hopefully it prevents u from losing ur gains from prev. cycle, its kinda just mimicking normal test levels u would ex. while not on cycle


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 31, 2012)

chucky1 said:


> or hes expecting more then 250mg puts out, its a cruise dose not supposed to feel much, I don't, I just feel normal


 
This.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 31, 2012)

Like everyone said, on 250 mg, this is a trt dose.


----------



## NcTo (Jan 31, 2012)

He said he was doing self trt. Have you had your numbers tested? If so, what were they? If not, you could be in the normal range and just supplementing your endogenous test for an exo source, which would make you feel the same.


----------



## pauly (Jan 31, 2012)

NcTo said:


> He said he was doing self trt. Have you had your numbers tested? If so, what were they? If not, you could be in the normal range and just supplementing your endogenous test for an exo source, which would make you feel the same.



T level is 13 on a range of 9.9 - 30.0. Docs said it was normal so decided to self treat.

I was thinking maybe the gear was bunk. The label peeled of easily but it does have a silver hologram with genuine stamped on it. I'm wondering whether fakes come with genuine stickers on them.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jan 31, 2012)

yeah if this wasn't doctor prescribed what source did u use to get your candy? cuz god knows life is not worth living unless u wake up with a woody


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Jan 31, 2012)

Not going to feel much at 250 a wk, double it if still nothing then bunk gear. Go try another doctor, can't hurt.


----------



## banker23 (Jan 31, 2012)

pauly said:


> T level is 13 on a range of 9.9 - 30.0. Docs said it was normal so decided to self treat.
> 
> I was thinking maybe the gear was bunk. The label peeled of easily but it does have a silver hologram with genuine stamped on it. I'm wondering whether fakes come with genuine stickers on them.


 
stickers don't mean crap except that the manufacturer makes enough money to be able to afford a decent label machine. Anyone can go order fancy labels through a label supplier and stick them, fancy shiny holograms and all, on vials filled with piss if they wanted to. 

If I made fakes, I would probably put the fanciest most awesome labels possible on them.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 31, 2012)

banker23 said:


> stickers don't mean crap except that the manufacturer makes enough money to be able to afford a decent label machine. Anyone can go order fancy labels through a label supplier and stick them, fancy shiny holograms and all, on vials filled with piss if they wanted to.
> 
> If I made fakes, I would probably put the fanciest most awesome labels possible on them.



Don't forget about boxes with inserts 

***This post only for the lulz!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 31, 2012)

pauly said:


> T level is 13 on a range of 9.9 - 30.0. Docs said it was normal so decided to self treat.
> 
> I was thinking maybe the gear was bunk. The label peeled of easily but it does have a silver hologram with genuine stamped on it. I'm wondering whether fakes come with genuine stickers on them.


 
My test is 9.1 on the same scale. I've been on Test Prop 300/week, Test E 250/week and eq 500/week. The Test and Eq will not have kicked in yet, but I noticed a difference after 1 week on Prop. End of week 2 I feel awsome and nuts are half the size, took my first shot of HCG yesterday.

I would think that you would feel awesome on 250/week at week 5, that's 50% more than the standard TRT dose, especially for someone whose test is actually normal...

You're in the UK, you should be able to get pharm grade pretty cheap...


----------



## EATSCHILDREN (Jan 31, 2012)

Considering your natural test level you should be feeling great @250mg/wk imo.  I'd give it another week or 2 and if nothing improves I'd try a different source


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

pauly said:


> I'm using Test Cypionate 250mg week for self trt and now is week 5 and I've had no effect from it. Still no libido or morning wood. Does ayone know how long it takes to kick in?


 self treatment for what????? you mean you prescribed to yourself test?
maybe you are doing more damage to yourself than good...check with a specialized physician.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 31, 2012)

pauly said:


> T level is 13 on a range of 9.9 - 30.0. Docs said it was normal so decided to self treat.
> 
> I was thinking maybe the gear was bunk. The label peeled of easily but it does have a silver hologram with genuine stamped on it. I'm wondering whether fakes come with genuine stickers on them.


 

If your Doc said it was normal then why are you doing a self trt?...


----------



## Freeway (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure what he's expecting to feel but legitimately test even at 200mg a week he would feel something. So for whoever is says that 250 might not be enough I'll have to say you're wrong. 
Unless he just came off of a heavy cycle but doesn't sound like he did. If you feel nothing in another week then your shit is bunk. No doubt about it.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Jan 31, 2012)

im on 500mg of test e week 5. havnt had a libido increase yet, but i know its working.


----------



## bjg (Jan 31, 2012)

bjg said:


> self treatment for what????? you mean you prescribed to yourself test?
> maybe you are doing more damage to yourself than good...check with a specialized physician.


o ok i just read the above, but since doc said you are normal hen self treatment is not recommended..whatever problem you have might not be related to test at all. in fact test might make it worst.


----------



## Getfit75 (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you just doing it for a hard on?? Get some viagra or fix a flat..


----------



## SFW (Jan 31, 2012)

He_ should_ be getting boners at 250/wk, its probably bunk. Not shocking, seems its a pretty big trend lately. Better off with suspension now a days...At least you can look at it and know its actual gear when you see it. plus you'll know within 2 hours tops if your shit is bunk, by how you feel.


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 31, 2012)

TRT with a normal test level is counterproductive. Why would you do  this? TRT for libido, energy and muscle maintenance is for guys with low t. If you don't understand this basic principle you shouldn't be playing doctor. All you are doing is effectively shutting your own production. If you have an ED problem see your doc for meds. If you want to feel jacked then run a cycle. Although in your case get an education first. JMO


----------



## ExLe (Jan 31, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> TRT with a normal test level is counterproductive. Why would you do this? TRT for libido, energy and muscle maintenance is for guys with low t. If you don't understand this basic principle you shouldn't be playing doctor. All you are doing is effectively shutting your own production. If you have an ED problem see your doc for meds. If you want to feel jacked then run a cycle. Although in your case get an education first. JMO


 

Pauly is doing it for morning wood...


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 1, 2012)

so let me get this straight if i have normal t levels or even high t levele and i pin 250-500mg a week of test it is not going to make me feel better have a higher sex drive ,woood etc?wtf


----------



## pauly (Feb 1, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> TRT with a normal test level is counterproductive. Why would you do  this? TRT for libido, energy and muscle maintenance is for guys with low t. If you don't understand this basic principle you shouldn't be playing doctor. All you are doing is effectively shutting your own production. If you have an ED problem see your doc for meds. If you want to feel jacked then run a cycle. Although in your case get an education first. JMO



My test level when converted to US units is 374 ng/dl. A bit low for a 31 year old guy don't you think?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

pauly said:


> My test level when converted to US units is 374 ng/dl. A bit low for a 31 year old guy don't you think?


 

Pauly...

We are bustin your balls a bit...

Your test is either bunk or underdosed at best...

Pin twice this week... 

If you still have no libido increase you have yourself some Extra virgin olive oil there... (Lets hope it's at least bertolli)

Find a new source...

 I am curious as to what brand you got there... PM me...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 1, 2012)

250/mg/week of real pharma grade test or sustanon back in the day was good for 15-20# in 10-12 weeks for newbies.  

Funny how this UGL stuff doesn't seem to work like that.


----------



## coolrise (Feb 1, 2012)

njc said:


> Give it another week or so but you should probably be feeling SOMETHING by now.


Agreed!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 1, 2012)

What doses are you on?If its 500 or more then its no good.You will see something by week 3


----------



## GFR (Feb 1, 2012)

It is either fake, or very under dosed.


----------

